# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Boas,preciso de ajuda

## Stephane Santos Remisio

Comprei ha 3 dias atras um peixe palhaço,mas esta esquisito,pois roça-se no areao,nas pedras de vez em quando e dá-lhe uns tremeliques,sei que nao é íctio,mas o que será?obrigado

----------


## João Soares

Ora viva, será possivel colocares fotografias? Sempre é uma ajuda. 
Tem algum tipo de pontos ou manchas? Faz fezes brancas?

Cumprimentos

João Soares

----------


## miguelcarreira

Sabes que não e ictio porque? A mim parece me podem não se notar as pintas

----------


## Stephane Santos Remisio

Boa noite João e obrigado por responderes,a nivel de pontos ou manchas,é quase invisivel, a nivel de fezes esta normal,come muito bem e reparei que esta a ser consultado pelo camarão lysmata amboinensis,vou tratar de fazer mais 1 tpa de 5% de agua doce para reduzir um pouco a salinidade,pois estava um pouco alta e depois logo vemos.Em relação a foto,so posso neste momento tirar com tlm,pois a minha filha tratou um pouco mal a minha cam de pesquisa.lol

----------


## Stephane Santos Remisio

boa noite.Sim com certeza que tem razão,mas como o apanhei ontem a ser consultado pelo lysmata amboinensis,estou a espera de resultados,lol.obrigado.
Cumprimentos.

----------


## João Castelo

Oi,

Ele que não se esqueça de pagar a taxa moderadora  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
Se come bem não te preocupes que a natureza faz o resto.

----------


## Stephane Santos Remisio

Boa noite Ricardo,obrigado pela resposta,fiquei mais tranquilo,mas em relação aos outros peixes,nao ha perigo de contaminação?Cumprimentos.

----------

